# Pulled the trigger on firewood shed...



## NHcpa (Jul 27, 2015)

More pics and details to follow...  Great website for ideas and great family for pitching in!


----------



## brhorgan (Jul 27, 2015)

Well damn that is impressive. Makes my recycled pallets and tarps look like amateur hour.


----------



## Michael Golden (Jul 27, 2015)

Nice shed! What did you use for perlins?


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 27, 2015)

I like that it's long and not too deep.


----------



## pen (Jul 27, 2015)

Good lookin' setup.

The sad thing is it seems hard to drop the cash and time to build it, keeping it stocked is where the real investment is.

Well done!


----------



## NHcpa (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks for the likes...been wanting one for a loong time! Specs are 24' long (3 8' bays), 4' wide base and 8' front, 7' high rear. will accommodate 3 logs deep or 4 with just a little overhang which is fine as steel corrugated roof has 2' overhang. open floor spacing (not enough to let a foot through) to aid drying. Under $800 all pressure treated, lagged, screwed and nails, concrete pads. Next year will stain and decide on trim.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 28, 2015)

Looks sharp. Mighty sharp.


----------



## Woody Stover (Jul 28, 2015)

Tsk, tsk. Granted, it's only nails and screws but it's still drinking and driving.  Seriously, great-looking shed.  I don't know much about it but would there be any concern with the footers sinking unevenly?


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 28, 2015)

True, the weight isn't on the ground, but on the structure.
On another note, might not a wood shed be a good place for solar panels?


----------



## CT Burner (Jul 28, 2015)

Beauty!  Built basically the same thing myself but added 2x6 cribbing around the outside. My wood is on landscape timbers on the ground. I'd be worried about supporting the weight on the structure. But the design is solid. Wish I had room for a third bay like yours!  Well done.


----------



## NHcpa (Jul 28, 2015)

CT Burner said:


> Beauty!  Built basically the same thing myself but added 2x6 cribbing around the outside. My wood is on landscape timbers on the ground. I'd be worried about supporting the weight on the structure. But the design is solid. Wish I had room for a third bay like yours!  Well done.


Very similar indeed.  I looked at many of the pics posted on Hearth.com  to get ideas. I too will be adding cribbing to aid in stacking an like yours, want as much air circulation as possible. My shed is faced east and west. If the air comes in as a N'Easter in Jan, I will be burning inside!


----------



## Longstreet (Jul 28, 2015)

Very nice shed!

But did you use nails or screws on the joist hangers????


----------



## NHcpa (Jul 28, 2015)

Longstreet said:


> Very nice shed!
> 
> But did you use nails or screws on the joist hangers????


2x6 pt construction. I used 2 each, 4" - 3/8 lag bolts and liquid nails for good measure in to the 4x4 posts.


----------



## Osagebndr (Jul 28, 2015)

Love it. I got 10 cord on a concrete slab that's aching for the same treatment.


----------



## NHcpa (Jul 28, 2015)

Wonder if the kids will be back to help stack? I have 6-8 cords - hard to tell. If I go 4 rows deep, I think I can get 5 - 6 in the shed. The stacked wood is 2 years.


----------



## NHcpa (Jul 28, 2015)

pen said:


> Good lookin' setup.
> 
> The sad thing is it seems hard to drop the cash and time to build it, keeping it stocked is where the real investment is.
> 
> Well done!


Agree on the cash part. but it's practical and the kids were looking for a project outside of cutting grass.


----------



## Lake Girl (Jul 29, 2015)

NHcpa said:


> Agree on the cash part. but it's practical and the kids were looking for a project outside of cutting grass.


Great job!  Do they get paid in beer?   Saw the bottle in the second photo...  If so, may be a way to lure them back for the stacking


----------



## EPS (Jul 29, 2015)

Great!

I could tell you're from Northern New England by that Shipyard bottle resting on the shed.


----------



## NHcpa (Jul 29, 2015)

EPS said:


> Great!
> 
> I could tell you're from Northern New England by that Shipyard bottle resting on the shed.


You Sir are correct - award is in the mail.  Bonus Question, what LPA brewed in VT is the sought after holy grail of all LPA's?


----------



## NHcpa (Jul 29, 2015)

Lake Girl said:


> Great job!  Do they get paid in beer?   Saw the bottle in the second photo...  If so, may be a way to lure them back for the stacking


Thinking your a motivator in your current or former profession! You may be onto something here... Sorry, Molsen won't do it.


----------



## Lake Girl (Jul 29, 2015)

Motivation part of the job when you work at a group home or as a personal support person ... done both  Just surrounded by a bunch of adult children now that we like to sit out with on the deck at the end of the day with refreshments.  Molson's doesn't cut it here either ... part of the fun is trying different beer.  Some of the microbrews reasonably close to us have garnered some favour  Lake of the Woods from Kenora and Sleeping Giant from Thunder Bay.


----------



## Rut13 (Jul 30, 2015)

NHcpa said:


> You Sir are correct - award is in the mail.  Bonus Question, what LPA brewed in VT is the sought after holy grail of all LPA's?


Easy, Heady Topper!


----------



## NHcpa (Jul 30, 2015)

Rut13 said:


> Easy, Heady Topper!


YOU WON!

(Unfortunately we spent all the prize money on wood).


----------



## begreen (Jul 30, 2015)

Nice shed! Looks like you have a great helper too. My wife was nowheres to be found when I put up ours.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jul 31, 2015)

Looks good. DOnt want to be a buzz kill, but if those floor joists are only on 4' centers, they will sag under load of the wood.


----------



## Lake Girl (Jul 31, 2015)

Hogwildz said:


> Looks good. DOnt want to be a buzz kill, but if those floor joists are only on 4' centers, they will sag under load of the wood.



Figure it will sag even with 2x6 decking?


----------



## NHcpa (Jul 31, 2015)

Hogwildz said:


> Looks good. DOnt want to be a buzz kill, but if those floor joists are only on 4' centers, they will sag under load of the wood.


I anticipate some settling, but no sagging.IF it sags, I will take decking off, lay in crushed rock and use pallets. I will also post any issues so others may avoid my experiance.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jul 31, 2015)

Lake Girl said:


> Figure it will sag even with 2x6 decking?


Yes. Especially spanning 4'. I have a feeling there will be more sag than settle. I hope I am wrong. 
Also depends on what species and how wet the wood is.
Hopefully he keeps an eye on it and lets us know how it works out.


----------



## NHcpa (Aug 2, 2015)

Don't want to be a killjoy, but 1.5 cords loaded! SO much easier! Figure it will hold 5 cord. I'm liking it! I will be replacing the inside board with 4x4 ( found some).


----------



## Mryank9 (Aug 3, 2015)

Is all that wood already seasoned? Or will it season with all the open sides? Looking to do something similar to season my wood and keep it organized


----------



## NHcpa (Aug 3, 2015)

The wood was cut fall of 2013 and delivered May 2014. It's been sitting outside drying since. I have about 5 cords of this to put in the shed.  Additionaly, I have another 4 cords dropped this past May 2015. This shed/rack although 24' in length and 80"+ avg in height, won't do it and I'm not interested in building another or adding on to. Before the pellet stove, I would burn 5 cords. Last winter I burned maybe 3. I did not stock up this year on pellets but with 70 bags or so, I will supplement with oil because of the $ (high price pellet/low oil cost).

So to your question, the rack design because it is lifted off the ground and well spaced between rows, should dry out my seasoned wood in time for burning. It was my goal to stack once and aid in the drying process as others have noted, 2 year wood is premium. I am in hopes of obtaining dry wood with this shed and leave it as much open as you see. I will say with the 1 bay now filled, it's impressive to look at!


----------



## NHcpa (Aug 3, 2015)

Mryank9 said:


> Is all that wood already seasoned? Or will it season with all the open sides? Looking to do something similar to season my wood and keep it organized


Organized, easy to load, I refer to it as a drying rack - not really a shed.


----------



## NHcpa (Aug 9, 2015)

Half filled... Got a little side lined with a hernia repair operation last Thursday!  Wife has been loading for exercise and I just watch. I do feel a bit guilty but can't do much for a week or so.


----------



## oak4life (Aug 9, 2015)

Looks awesome!


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 9, 2015)

A shed, lotta work

Wood, a lotta work

Somebody else loading the shed, priceless.


----------



## Lake Girl (Aug 9, 2015)

NHcpa said:


> Half filled... Got a little side lined with a hernia repair operation last Thursday!  Wife has been loading for exercise and I just watch. I do feel a bit guilty but can't do much for a week or so.



Take your time on physical activity so you don't make the healing period longer...


----------



## AmbDrvr253 (Aug 9, 2015)

NHcpa said:


> Half filled... Got a little side lined with a hernia repair operation last Thursday!  Wife has been loading for exercise and I just watch. I do feel a bit guilty but can't do much for a week or so.
> 
> View attachment 160280


(jealous face)


----------



## NHcpa (Aug 10, 2015)

Lake Girl said:


> Take your time on physical activity so you don't make the healing period longer...


Will do!


----------



## NHcpa (Aug 11, 2015)

Longstreet said:


> Very nice shed!
> 
> But did you use nails or screws on the joist hangers????


Used a screw to hold the bracket steady and used 8p to nail in. Also toe nailed rafters to header with 8p.


----------



## Oldman47 (Aug 12, 2015)

Joist hangers should be done with hanger nails. They are 16d diameter but short enough not to go too deep and come out the other side. They are far stronger than any screw that will go through the holes in the hangers.


----------



## NHcpa (Aug 12, 2015)

For those following, what Oldman47 says...  The screw(s) were just for holding in alignment for the nails.  I also doubled the brackets and am not inclined to go 16d (went with what I had). But what is good about this post is that others can chime in and make better.


----------



## NHcpa (Aug 23, 2015)

5 cords of 2 year seasoned wood now under cover. Started open stacking 4 cords to the left on pallets. The chair by the way was hardly used.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 160775


----------



## Lake Girl (Aug 23, 2015)

How`s the belly healing?  Hope you are paying attention if you're body is telling you to rest...

PS:  Stacked, drying wood is a thing of beauty


----------



## NHcpa (Aug 23, 2015)

Lake Girl said:


> How`s the belly healing?  Hope you are paying attention if you're body is telling you to rest...
> 
> PS:  Stacked, drying wood is a thing of beauty


Feeling much better - thanks! Been 2 weeks, still have a bump but doing fine. The wife and daughter did most of the lifting and I "aided". I'll say, I have way too much wood at 9 cords. Great to have it on hand but will get down to 6 or 7 cords. 5 for the rack and 2 extra. I use to burn 5 cords but the pellet stove got it down to 3. This year, oil will take place of pellets.


----------



## NHcpa (Aug 23, 2015)

Better shot. 3 more cord piled up out of view. Yup, I got wood!


----------



## Lake Girl (Aug 23, 2015)

Worried you might run a bit low...


----------



## NHcpa (Aug 29, 2015)

Well! ...put a bow on it...9 cords or so stacked. Burning OIL and WOOD this season.  Pellets will take a back seat. Figure I will burn 3-5 cords.


----------



## NHcpa (Sep 12, 2015)

Just did a MM test on the wood...  Stacked in the rack (2 years old) is 15 to 22%. The 22% is oak.  Outside stack from last May, is 27% average. Burn baby, burn!


----------



## NHcpa (Sep 26, 2015)

Burning it...


----------



## NHcpa (Jan 26, 2016)

Just an update, have burned through 2 bays or about 3 cords. no sags and holding just fine.


----------



## baseroom (Jan 27, 2016)

Beautiful shed!  I looking to build one.  Did you use plans or just figure it out?  I'm not much of a designer, I need directions.  Stay warm and again great work!!


----------



## muncybob (Jan 27, 2016)

Your shed looks a lot like mine. We went with 24' long, 12' deep and pallets for a floor. I wound up using the 1st 2 bays for wood and the third for storage. I figure completely filled the 2 bay wood storage area will hold apprx. 5+ cords. That's more than I have ever burned in 1 season.
We just measured out the area, dug some holes and winged it. Into 4th year with. Decided to stain the rough cut pine sides and dress it up a bit with a 2 man saw on one wall and an old round gasoline sign on another wall. Wife planted a climbing rose on 3rd wall along with some other perrenials. In the summer it looks nice.


----------



## EPS (Jan 27, 2016)

muncybob said:


> Your shed looks a lot like mine. We went with 24' long, 12' deep and pallets for a floor. I wound up using the 1st 2 bays for wood and the third for storage. I figure completely filled the 2 bay wood storage area will hold apprx. 5+ cords. That's more than I have ever burned in 1 season.
> We just measured out the area, dug some holes and winged it. Into 4th year with. Decided to stain the rough cut pine sides and dress it up a bit with a 2 man saw on one wall and an old round gasoline sign on another wall. Wife planted a climbing rose on 3rd wall along with some other perrenials. In the summer it looks nice.




Would love to see a photograph!  

We have a lean-to that came with the house that I use as a tool shed, but I am considering utilizing (at least part of) it for a woodshed.  We bought our home as a foreclosure and there was a woodshed already on the property but it was one of the things that the previous owner left damaged (a tree fell on it and the roof was irreparable).  I wish it were still standing!


----------



## rygar (Jan 27, 2016)

CT Burner said:


> Beauty!  Built basically the same thing myself but added 2x6 cribbing around the outside. My wood is on landscape timbers on the ground. I'd be worried about supporting the weight on the structure. But the design is solid. Wish I had room for a third bay like yours!  Well done.
> View attachment 160025


how many cords can you fit in there?


----------



## muncybob (Jan 29, 2016)

EPS said:


> Would love to see a photograph!



Well I looked and don't seem to have a photo of the completely finished shed, but here are 2 from early on.


----------



## CT Burner (Jan 29, 2016)

rygar said:


> how many cords can you fit in there?


Six. Three on each side.


----------



## NHcpa (Jan 29, 2016)

The design was just looking at others online. I originally incorporated the raised floor to aid drying, but I found the height (1 foot off ground) much better on the back for loading/unloading. I may stain it his year and I like the idea of maybe a climbing vine on the ends. Speaking of drying, because I tightly packed the wood into the bays, I'm not sure I got much more than what I already had from the year or so it was outside drying. kept it from getting wet anyway.


----------



## rygar (Feb 1, 2016)

CT Burner said:


> Six. Three on each side.


do you have a blueprint?


----------



## CT Burner (Feb 1, 2016)

rygar said:


> do you have a blueprint?



I followed this, more or less. Sure you could find comparable prints online for free. It's just dimensional lumber.


http://www.amazon.com/Build-Pole-Woodshed-Country-Bulletin/dp/0882662163


----------



## NHcpa (Sep 24, 2016)

Update...still holding strong! I rotate each season the cords not covered. Purchase 4 cords each year, stack, burn, rotate.  I will say that once in the rack, there is little additional drying because it's stacked rather tight. but it's 2 years old by the time I have it in the rack.


----------



## ohlongarm (Sep 25, 2016)

NHcpa said:


> You Sir are correct - award is in the mail.  Bonus Question, what LPA brewed in VT is the sought after holy grail of all LPA's?


EASY ONE HEADY TOPPER!


----------

